# Affordable Headless guitar?



## MattMorose (Feb 7, 2009)

Being a pretty big Cynic fan, I've grown to really love the look of headless guitars. But only when they have a sort of traditional guitar shape. Not like the standard steinbergers and stuff. Plus, I kinda want a new 6 string, so I'm looking for one that's headless, but I don't want to spend a ton of money for one, because I really do love 7 strings more, and I wouldn't use the 6 very much. So I was hoping I could get some input on this.

PLUS, I found one on the ebay that at least looks cool, but I'm not too sure about it's playability and sound, and I can hardly find any info about it.
So I dunno, it looks cool, and it's pretty cheap.

Electric Guitar, Headless, New - eBay (item 370142154823 end time Feb-07-09 19:33:47 PST)


----------



## darren (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't do it. That looks like it came out of one of those dodgy Chibanez factories, and i wouldn't want to support counterfeiters.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't get that POS. Shop around for a cheap Steinberger, they do 6 strings in traditional shapes, the "broomstick" model is just one the designs they do.


----------



## darren (Feb 7, 2009)

Steinberger Spirit headless guitar. Trans. blue finish - eBay (item 380097140658 end time Feb-14-09 00:04:03 PST)


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 7, 2009)

yep, go for a spirit model. Good guitars for the price.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 8, 2009)

Floyd Rose Discovery series, then cut off the headstock...


----------



## mike2mick (Feb 10, 2009)

very very good


----------



## Shannon (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, go for a Steinberger Spirit. EXCELLENT guitars.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 10, 2009)

I used to own a GT-Pro. Not the greatest guitar ever, but good for the money. I like the Steinberger trem system better than almost anything else on the market, but having to use double-ball strings kind of sucks since very few companies make them. I'm dying to get my hands on something with a Transtrem, though.


----------



## Variant (Feb 10, 2009)

I wub my Synapse, 28 5/8" FTW.


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 10, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Floyd Rose Discovery series, then cut off the headstock...


----------



## Scali (Feb 10, 2009)

You could search for Hohner. They used to be the budget-brand of Steinberger before they were owned by Gibson (it seems they still make one licensed model today, although they don't seem to be owned by Gibson, http://www.hohner.eu/index.php?625
The price of that one is about 695 euros here, barely cheaper than a Steinberger Spirit).
A friend of mine used to have a Hohner "The Jack". Pretty good guitar for the money, although its trem wasn't the Transtrem variation, and the EMG pickups weren't active.
It was a neck-through guitar with a Strat-like body.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 10, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


>


Had the Speedloader system, basically the same as the Steinberger tremolo. Double-ball strings load in just above the nut, and there are no tuners on the headstock, making the headstock superfluous.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 12, 2009)

I myself purchased one of the last Steinberger GU-Deluxes ever made... they were the Strat-shaped MIK wood ones. I recently swapped in a Moses Graphite neck and an EMG 81-85 combo, and the thing is my favorite playing and sounding guitar right now. For lack of a better word, it's like riding a spaceship at warp speed through a field of stars xD.

But more seriously, the guitar is pretty cool stock until you realize that it sounds overly bright and that the pickups seriously lack output and low end. The neck also caused my hands to cramp and wasn't really to my liking in terms of profile. The neck and pickup swap fixed both of these issues. As somebody else remarked, the bridge is absolutely incredible. You don't HAVE to use Double-Ball strings, but for only two bucks a pack more if you get the GHS ones the convenience is absolutely incredible. 5 minute string chances, with floating trem ready to roll? Hell yes! The bridge is also incredibly low profile and comfortable. It also feels stiffer than many Floyds do, and you can do compound bends without going out of tune in many cases.

In short - guitar is pretty mediocre stock, but modded it's an absolute lion. I would recommend buying one of the US-made ones from MusicYo but they stopped making them, much to my chagrin since I was to buy one. As such I would say grab a used GU-Deluxe off of eBay for about $400, then get a new neck from MOSES GRAPHITE-RADICALLY TRADITIONAL,&#133;FUNDAMENTALLY SOUND and throw a set of active EMGs in there. For $1000 you get a pretty beast instrument, and the only non-domestic part of it is the body and bridge, both of which are of great quality anyway.


----------

